# Dali MS im Dali2 Bus



## papan (6 Januar 2021)

Hallo, 

Ich bau mir derzeit die Steuerung der Beleuchtung im Haus auf. Dabei möchte ich auf Dali2 Standart setzten. 
Wenn ich nun an den Wago Dali Multi-Master 647 einen Wago Multisensor 2851-8201 anschließen würde, limitiert es mir dann den Dali2-Bus auf Dali1 Niveau? 

Dankeschön und entschuldigt die dämliche Frage 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G780F mit Tapatalk


----------

